# Install packages from flash disk



## SI_KH (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi

I have downloaded two ports...
I tried to install them through flash disk with this command:

```
pkg_add
```
First one is easily installed, when I tried to install the other one (samba34-3.4.17)
this error happend :

```
bin/smbcquotas :bzip decompresseion failed
tar :error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_add: tar extract of /media/flash/samba34-3.4.17.tbz failed!
pkg_add: unable to extract '/media/flash/samba34-3.4.17.tbz'!
```

What must I do?
Thanks...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2013)

The file you downloaded is most likely corrupt. Also keep in mind that you did not download any of the dependencies.


----------



## SI_KH (Jan 15, 2013)

I've downloaded it from ftp.freebsd.org
Ok, i'll download it again, from another site.


----------

